# Michigan Paramedic Schools



## Grey (Nov 12, 2012)

I have searched the forums and have not found anything on Michigan paramedic schools that is more recent than 2009. I live in a town that is smack dab in the middle of Detroit, Lansing, Flint, and Ann Arbor. I went to Huron Valley Ambulance for my EMT-B, but I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge of any other programs in any of those citys or the surrounding area? I would like to do a two day a week program. If anyone has any knowledge or advice I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 12, 2012)

Grey said:


> I have searched the forums and have not found anything on Michigan paramedic schools that is more recent than 2009. I live in a town that is smack dab in the middle of Detroit, Lansing, Flint, and Ann Arbor. I went to Huron Valley Ambulance for my EMT-B, but I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge of any other programs in any of those citys or the surrounding area? I would like to do a two day a week program. If anyone has any knowledge or advice I would greatly appreciate it.



So? You live Novi?

Lsti, scraft, OCC, MAEMS,


----------



## Anjel (Nov 12, 2012)

Mclaren Oakland and flint. 

OCC
MCC
Superior
HVA
Henry Ford
Schoolcraft


----------



## Anjel (Nov 12, 2012)

McLaren Oakland is 2 days and you get an iPad. 

Flint is 1 day a week.


----------



## Grey (Nov 12, 2012)

Is there any particular school that you guys notice consistently turns out high quality medics?


----------



## MMiz (Nov 12, 2012)

Grey said:


> Is there any particular school that you guys notice consistently turns out high quality medics?


It is my experience that Community Colleges generally turn out the highest quality medics.  They generally have the highest admission standards, have the most highly qualified staff, and have access to the best technology, materials, and placements.

Good luck!


----------



## Achilles (Nov 12, 2012)

MMiz said:


> It is my experience that Community Colleges generally turn out the highest quality medics.  They generally have the highest admission standards, have the most highly qualified staff, and have access to the best technology, materials, and placements.
> 
> Good luck!



I'd have to agree. 
Scraft (Schoolcraft) requires A&P before you can take medic (which I am in full agreement with) Some schools that just teach basic/ medic and maybe some other classes only some have A&P. I'm not going to comment on other schools but I enjoy Schoolcraft, they've got great instructors, and they prepare me to transfer to a university when I'm ready.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 12, 2012)

I really haven't heard much good about Schoolcraft. And Henry ford sucks. 

OCC and MCC make awesome medics.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 13, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I really haven't heard much good about Schoolcraft. And Henry ford sucks.
> 
> OCC and MCC make awesome medics.



Scraft is turning around, infact we had a huge discussion regarding this during class one day. They got a new instructor (don't recall the exactly how it happened or what the terms were) but this instructor knows his stuff! He was supervisor of an ambulance company for x number of years, worked on a department for a umber of years and decided he enjoyed teaching better. I can't speak for medic as I'm not in the class however, Basic class was great, he went pretty in depth into everything.


----------



## hogwiley (Nov 13, 2012)

So what about Paramedic schools in Ann Arbor Area? I have a job offer in Ann Arbor Im thinking about taking but I know Washtenaw Community College doesnt have an EMS program. Any Paramedic schools out that way?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 13, 2012)

hogwiley said:


> So what about Paramedic schools in Ann Arbor Area? I have a job offer in Ann Arbor Im thinking about taking but I know Washtenaw Community College doesnt have an EMS program. Any Paramedic schools out that way?



HVA has a program. It's a good one.


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 13, 2012)

Theres a little known school down in New Boston called MAES (Michigan Academy of Emergency Services) I went there and I found it great. Small classes, good instructors (they change kind of frequently because of scheduling for their normal jobs), they have classes one day a week for 12hrs, and i think they added a twice a week too but dont quote me. Its cheaper than any Comm. College ive seen and they do a great job at prepping you for NREMT and for real life. Its owned, operated and taught by FF medics and best part is, its not semester based, its all cumulative. heres a link. 

http://www.888maes911.com/

I would deff at least call and inquire. Ask for Kevin Sr.


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 13, 2012)

And one more thing, its only 30mins down 94 from Ann Arbor!


----------



## Anjel (Nov 13, 2012)

I almost took my medic there and then they lost their accreditation at the last minute and were working to get it back. .


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 14, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I almost took my medic there and then they lost their accreditation at the last minute and were working to get it back. .




When was this just out of curiosity


----------



## Anjel (Nov 14, 2012)

This was October  or November maybe of 2011. 

I called to see when and what day it would be starting. I was told a mix of info. When I called a few weeks later they said they lost approval from the state and were waiting to hear back, so they could start classes again.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 14, 2012)

I heard it a good program though. I lived in waterford at the time, so it was gonna be a long drive for me.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 14, 2012)

I do my practical credits for license renewal every few years at Michigan Academy of Emergency Services.

At Oakland Community College every table of two students had an intubation/airway trainer.  At MAES they only had a couple for the entire group, and one was broken.  I found that they lacked most of what I worked with at OCC and much of what we had at the private EMS service I worked for.

The LifePaks they had were brought by working medics from their respective services.  That seemed to be the same with much of their supplies.

I had several colleagues go through the Michigan Academy of Emergency Services once a week program, and a few struggled and had to wait a year to finish the program.

I know I was just doing renewal CEUs, but if I'm going to go for a medic license I'd want to be the most highly trained medic I can be.  I get a feeling that community colleges provide a more complete educational experience.


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 14, 2012)

It just varies from person to person id say. In my class three people had to set back to a different class but not because of the difficulty and also, everyone who took the final passed it and got their NR by the second try. but like i said, it varies.


----------



## hogwiley (Nov 20, 2012)

Out of curiousity, what is about Schoolcraft that gave it a bad reputation. Poor instructors, lack of equipment, classes too large?

One other question if anyone knows. Schoolcraft has Paramedic 1, 2 and 3, each lasting a semester. Is it required to take all 3  one semester after the other with no break, or can there be a semester long gap?

The reason I ask is because Paramedic 2 requires bio 250(A&P), which means I have to take bio 101 first. So I either have to delay Paramedic 1 another semester or take it at the same time as bio 101 and then take A&P in the fall (unless its offered in the summer), before taking Paramedic 2 next winter. 

Getting ahold of their counselors has been tough, and I live a long distance away so its not like I can just stop by and chat.


----------

